# Dwarf Cichlids (Shell Dwellers)



## mec102778

Anyone have some for sale? Or have a good place to get these type of Cichlids from?

I've been looking and well there isn't a place the jumps right out and says they are shell dwellers. Also haven't found any place that is specific that they are a dwarf cichlid.


----------



## susankat

Most shelldwellers are tangs and best to keep as a species tank. They can be terrors for their size and will go after other fish when they get into breeding mode. Need sandy substrate and lots of shells. They will re arrainge the way they want it. Check aquabid. They have some. Look for seller westpox he usually has some great stock.


----------



## mec102778

Thank you Susan! I'll check there, looking to set up the second 10G tank and curious about having these in there they sound very neat to watch and keep.


----------



## mec102778

Well it seems the issue with finding them is to know the actualy scientific name for what you want. Here's a good link for anyone else interested in these guys.

Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum


----------



## momsfishn

I love the Shellies. They are indeed dwarf. Most are less than 2-3". I keep three kinds. They can be kept if a small 10 gal. tank. although a 20 is better. Lots of people keep them as an office or desk tank. They are every bit as fiesty as the large Africans that I keep. One place I can recommend is reservestockcichlids.com. Their prices are good and their product is top notch. Shipping is involved, but if you belong to a local Fish club, maybe you could generate a group buy. Anyway, GOOD LUCK, in your quest.


----------



## mec102778

momsfishn said:


> I love the Shellies. They are indeed dwarf. Most are less than 2-3". I keep three kinds. They can be kept if a small 10 gal. tank. although a 20 is better. Lots of people keep them as an office or desk tank. They are every bit as fiesty as the large Africans that I keep. One place I can recommend is reservestockcichlids.com. Their prices are good and their product is top notch. Shipping is involved, but if you belong to a local Fish club, maybe you could generate a group buy. Anyway, GOOD LUCK, in your quest.


Ok that site is awesome and they even label them as "Shell Dwellers"!!! Not to mention thay seem very reasonable in price.

I believe this site has just made me more addicted to African Cichlids.


----------

